# water pump pulley



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

I just replaced the thermostat. Took me less than half an hour.:lame: 

One of the 4 bolts on the water pump pulley was missing (the pulley not the pump). The pulley wobbles when you move it by hand and the pump belt rattles. Probably drove it like that 10 miles. 

Would putting the missing pulley bolt tight in place and adding pre-mixed antifreeze fix the problem? Or should I go thru the agony of putting another pump (it's such a tight fit)?

Thanks


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

wine said:


> I just replaced the thermostat. Took me less than half an hour.:lame:
> 
> One of the 4 bolts on the water pump pulley was missing (the pulley not the pump). The pulley wobbles when you move it by hand and the pump belt rattles. Probably drove it like that 10 miles.
> 
> ...



You could try replacing that bolt and check the pulley for wobble by hand and any wobble with the engine running. It might still be good but... its quite possible your pump has been ruined due to the off center centripetal force. If you notice any play at all in the water pump then it needs replaced. 

Replacing the water pump is a total PITA. My suggestion is unbolt the motor mount and lift your engine. Makes the job way easier.


----------



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

*jacking engine up*

It is a pain in the a--. Already changed the thermostat. Will probably jack up the engine. It is such a tight dark spot. The frame is in the way. Already got 4 bolts out. One (the one way way to the right on the lower) has the head stripped and no thread sticking out. Part of the bolt is in pump and part in the engine block. How do I get the old pump out (without drilling)?

Thanks.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

wine said:


> It is a pain in the a--. Already changed the thermostat. Will probably jack up the engine. It is such a tight dark spot. The frame is in the way. Already got 4 bolts out. One (the one way way to the right on the lower) has the head stripped and no thread sticking out. Part of the bolt is in pump and part in the engine block. How do I get the old pump out (without drilling)?
> 
> Thanks.



Don't worry about the broken bolt, you'll have better chance at removing it once the water pump is removed.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

wine said:


> I managed to unbolt the water pump from the engine block. One of the bolts is sticking out from the block without a head. I've got a damaged bolt remover kit with one for 10mm (that's the size of the pump bolt).
> 
> The spot where the water pump's located is very tight (frame) and very hard to reach with the crankcase pulley and other obstacles.
> 
> ...



Easy way to remove a broken bolt... take a dremel tool or cutting disk and cut a slit in the top of your bolt. Then use a small flathead screwdriver to remove the bolt.

Jack the engine up for better access, you really only need to lift one side. 

With the engine lifted slightly it becomes way easier to remove all the water pump bolts. In fact the whole job should be less of a PITA.

Good luck


----------



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks but. Those bolts are covered by a frame. Couldn't even fit a drill bit to drill out the broken bolt.

I got a stud remover kit. Will that work on a bolt with the head gone?

Could I use a vise grip on the remaining bolt sticking out and turn it counterclockwise to remove it?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

wine said:


> Thanks but. Those bolts are covered by a frame. Couldn't even fit a drill bit to drill out the broken bolt.
> 
> I got a stud remover kit. Will that work on a bolt with the head gone?
> 
> Could I use a vise grip on the remaining bolt sticking out and turn it counterclockwise to remove it?


doesnt hurt to try ...


----------



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

Any specialty tools to remove a stripped bolt (without a head) you recommend?

Stud remover (10 mm the size of the bolt) only work with a bolt with a head.
If there's no head what should I do?


----------



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

wine said:


> Thanks but. Those bolts are covered by a frame. Couldn't even fit a drill bit to drill out the broken bolt.
> 
> I got a stud remover kit. Will that work on a bolt with the head gone?
> 
> Could I use a vise grip on the remaining bolt sticking out and turn it counterclockwise to remove it?


i used the vice grip method lastnight on a valve cover bolt and on some intake studs that wouldnt come the eff out. very simple as long as you have room to turn the vice grips.


----------

